# downloading with Android App



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I get errors everytime I try to download a show from my Bolt to my android. I can stream no problem, and I am downloading broadcast TV which TW allows.

Talked to Tivo CS and he said they removed all downloads to android device due to copyrights? but he said it still works for I* 

is that correct?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What is I*?

I just downloaded a show from my Bolt to both my iPad and Android tablet and it worked fine on both. What kind of errors are you getting?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> What is I*?
> 
> I just downloaded a show from my Bolt to both my iPad and Android tablet and it worked fine on both. What kind of errors are you getting?


I* is I phone I pad etc...

I'm getting "failed to download error 55:-1"


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe you need to reboot your Bolt. Also in the app make sure that the Bolt is selected as the streaming device for the Bolt. (only applies if you have another Stream on your network)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've rebooted a couple of times both phone and bolt. It's the only streaming device, it always asks if I want to set it up, but it's set up as I can stream from it.

Are you cable or over the air?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My Bolt is OTA.

Is your phone rooted?

Is the TiVo app installed on an SD card?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Phone is not rooted,

App is on device, not SD card.

phone is not rooted

I tried the 2.4g and 5G on my router, both same error on app

Anyone on TW can confirm or deny that this works?


----------



## leckdog34 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have the same problem on Samsung S5. Initially when I first got my Bolt it worked fine. Now I get error 55. I can stream on my Samsung but cannot download any recorded shows. Seems to work fine on my iPad. Opened a ticket with Tivo support but they are no help yet.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

My understanding is that downloading of shows recorded from channels marked copy-once by the cable company only works on apple devices like the iPad and iPhone, but do not work on android devices, whereas shows marked copy-freely (e.g. usually the same channels that you would get OTA in your market, but sometimes your cable provider still marks them as copy-once) can be downloaded to both android and iOS devices just fine. It seems to be a purposeful limitation on TiVo's end. This explains why you can download anything just fine if you use an OTA connection, but will have troubles with some or possibly all of your channels with cable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The "premium side loading" feature on iOS that allows moving shows from your TiVo to iOS that are copy protected does not currently work with the Bolt. Also on Android if a show is protected the Download button should just be grayed out.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

leckdog34 said:


> I have the same problem on Samsung S5. Initially when I first got my Bolt it worked fine. Now I get error 55. I can stream on my Samsung but cannot download any recorded shows. Seems to work fine on my iPad. Opened a ticket with Tivo support but they are no help yet.


Exact same for me, when I first got my bolt, I could download any of the channels that is ok to download ( non copy protected) now it doesn't allow anything and get the 55 error.

Can I ask what cable company you are using? or ??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have a Roamio Plus/Pro or a standalone Stream in your house as well? Or just the Bolt? Originally the Bolt would always use it's own transcoder for streaming/downloading, but at some point they updated the app to allow you to select an alternative Stream. maybe that messed you guys up?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

just the bolt for me.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Just tried downloading one of my shows to my Nexus 6 and it worked with no errors. I am OTA only with a Bolt. So maybe some issue with TW?


----------



## leckdog34 (Nov 15, 2015)

I am using the Tivo Bolt and my cable provider is Mediacom. Initially, when the android app worked, I could download all recordings. I wonder if Mediacom recently pushed out the copy-once flag on all channels as I cannot download any recordings now.

I still have a ticket open with Tivo and hopefully they can help. I am not going to switch my phone to a $700 iPhone just so Tivo recordings will work.


----------



## tpereira (Jan 12, 2016)

anyone get a response from tivo yet ? I have the same issue with my Samsung S5. I have Fios, and can download to my iOS devices fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just downloaded a show from my Bolt to a Fire HD tablet and it worked fine. My Bolt is OTA only, so nothing is protected. 

Have you guys tried rerunning the setup?


----------



## brettb (Jan 6, 2016)

I only have a Bolt and have been unable to download on the $50 Amazon Fire tablet and my S5 (Verizon, unrooted, Lollipop 5.0 G900VVRU2BOK3). The app is on the internal storage on both.

I'll try rebooting the Bolt when I get home and I'll also try on my wife's Nexus 6.

Honestly, I'm relieved it's not just me! I *hate* my S5 - I don't need any more excuses!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am the same as Dan - no issues downloading shows from my Bolt to my tablet - but I am OTA so no protected content. 

I kind of loose track of where TiVo development is when it comes to streaming/downloading to Android & iOS, and web browser streaming being OTA only and having Internet upload speeds to slow to use out of home streaming. 

Can someone high light what is supposed to work at this point? Is the Bolt at the same point/level as the Roamios?

There lots of possibilities between, protected & unprotected content, in home & out of home, downloading, & Android, iOs, & browser you almost need a chart.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Right now the Bolt is NOT at the same point as the Roamio. The Bolt does not support out of home streaming, or downloading, at all. Only in home. Also in home the Roamio supports something called "premium side loading" on iOS which allows you to download protected content by deleting it from the source TiVo when the download is complete. The Bolt does not have that feature yet. 

I wonder if the in home distinction is the issue here? I've had trouble in the past where the TiVo app will think I'm out of home even when I'm not. You can always tell if it thinks you're out of home by looking at the icon for the remote portion of the app. If it's got an X on it then the app thinks you're out of home.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Also the Bolt stream only supports 2 streams at a time (vs 4 for the series 5 Stream) and doesn't support streaming from other networked TiVos in the house.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh and I think I read that it does not yet support H.264 channels. So that could be an issue for you guys as well. Did your cable company start switching channels to H.264?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Cox started with H.264 broadcasts about a couple of years ago for several SDV channels and restricted to higher QAM frequency range (800-1000MHz range), so yes there are several channels broadcast as H.264, but mostly non mainstream ones.


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

It seems to be working again for me after this weekend's update.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

It "Seems" to be working for me also, tho very very slow download, but no error ( yet)


----------

